# New Girl on the Block



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all

I have been training with weights for about two years now and am completely natural. I have just got back into training after a four month break due to surgery and I hope to gain some experience and fresh ideas from this site.

iheartyou:bounce:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome a d good luck.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the community :thumb: look forward to seeing you around


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to UKMuscle :thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hiya & welcome to UKM :bounce:

There are quite a few female members on here, who really know their stuff. It's a great forum!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, welcome to uk-m

Always good to have another lass around the place.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to UKM.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

hey iheartyou, you've come to the right place


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

welcome to ukm!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

WELCOME


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wow one post full rep bar wonder who`s phone number was repped :lol:

welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to UKM. Look to have a good physique on the avi. Do you have any particular goals in mind like competing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome  Pull up a muffin, sit yourself down


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya, good luck with ur goals and future training plans


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hello an welcome to ukm


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

iheartyou said:


> Thank you  My main goal is to get as lean and athletic looking as I can, due to not being able to train for a few months. I have no intention of competing....far too shy for that lol.


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the lovely welcome messages. I am sure I will enjoy being around so many knowledgeable people and learning from you all


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

ewen said:


> wow one post full rep bar wonder who`s phone number was repped :lol:
> 
> welcome :thumbup1:


I'm a newb, so what does this mean? lol.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Bonjour!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

iheartyou said:


> I'm a newb, so what does this mean? lol.


click notifcations top right it`ll say `rep comment` click that and you`ll see a comment lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

iheartyou said:


> I'm a newb, so what does this mean? lol.


The green bar shows reps which we give each other as 'admiration' you can look at the number of rep points you get on here.

But if it goes red....that's not so good, but great fun giving them. :lol:

Have a rep!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to UK-Muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

iheartyou said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been training with weights for about two years now and am completely natural. I have just got back into training after a four month break due to surgery and I hope to gain some experience and fresh ideas from this site.
> 
> iheartyou:bounce:


Definatley good to have another female around the place !! Helps us beat the boys with a stick!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ey up


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

hello, welcome to the nut house......


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> The green bar shows reps which we give each other as 'admiration' you can look at the number of rep points you get on here.
> 
> But if it goes red....that's not so good, but great fun giving them. :lol:
> 
> Have a rep!


Ah I see, thanks for helping out a newb


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Utterfocus said:


> Definatley good to have another female around the place !! Helps us beat the boys with a stick!!


Oh yes, I do love to beat boys with sticks lol :tongue:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

iheartyou said:


> Oh yes, I do love to beat boys with sticks lol :tongue:


Then you are in the right place


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

welcome, looks like you know about training and diet from your pic, not to shabby at all...good luck with your goals theres plenty of ppl here who know there stuff,,,,enjoy


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

danp83 said:


> welcome, looks like you know about training and diet from your pic, not to shabby at all...good luck with your goals theres plenty of ppl here who know there stuff,,,,enjoy


Thank you for the warm welcome to everyone


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Howdy & welcome to UK-M


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

We Heart You Too! 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

iheartyou said:


> Oh yes, I do love to beat boys with sticks lol :tongue:


.....this----->



completeconcentration said:


> Then you are in the right place


^^ you will fit in well here:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome in pal


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

welcome


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome dude..


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome  I can see it's going to be a lot of fun and very knowledgeable here after reading some of the threads/posts


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

iheartyou said:


> Thanks for the welcome  I can see it's going to be a lot of fun and very knowledgeable here after reading some of the threads/posts


I would bet you've not seen half of it yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope, but I'm very much looking forward to it :tt2:


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## iheartyou (Jan 23, 2013)

clarky. said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------

